# اقتباسات مهمة للنقد النصى للعهد الجديد ... متجدد



## divine logos (21 يونيو 2014)

*فى هذا الموضوع ساضع اقتباسات مهمة لعلماء النقد النصى للعهد الجديد ممكن فيما بعد اى باحث عربى يستخدمها 

يقول هورت عن المخطوطة الفاتيكانية " سيكون من الجلى ان الفاتيكانية لابد وان تعتبر انها تحفظ نص ليس فقط قديم جدا ولكن خط نقى جدا لنص قديم جدا وببعض المقارنات يكون بعد الانحرافات الصغيرة نتيجة فساد قديم مبعثر او تفرد للناسخ معين "
*It will be evident … that B must be regarded as having preserved not only a very ancient text, but a very pure line of very ancient text, and that with comparatively small depravation either by scattered ancient corruptions otherwise attested or by individualism of the scribe himselhttp://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1 ​ *http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1Epp, E. J., & Fee, G. D. (1993). Studies in the theory and method of New Testament textual criticism (248). Grand Rapids, MI.: Eerdmans*​.
*
معنى كلام هورت ان نص الفاتيكانية يتبع خط نقى جدا من نص قديم جدا فيها عد بعض الانحرافات القليلة فى نصها

فى نص ويتسكوت وهورت لا يعتمد قراءة الفايتكانية فى الحالات الاتية حينما يكون من الواضح ان فيها خطأ نسخى او حينما تقتنى صدفاً فساد معين كان مبعثر فى الشواهد القديمة فى بعض بعض العبارات القليلة التى كيون فيها النص الاخر " الغربى " مفضل اعتمادا على القواعد الداخلية 
**Thus the only places where the **WH text did not correspond to B were (1) where B had obvious scribal errors, (2) where B had occasionally picked up a corruption also attested in other ancient witnesses, and (3) in those few instances where the other text, D, had the better of it on the basis of the internal evidence of readings, most notably in the so-called Western noninterpolations.http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn2 *
*WH Westcott and Hort, The New Testament in the Original Greek*

*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref2**Epp, E. J., & Fee, G. D. (1993). Studies in the theory and method of New Testament textual criticism (248). Grand Rapids, MI.: Eerdmans*.
​ 



*
*


----------



## divine logos (21 يونيو 2014)

*يقول Kenyon  ان خلال القرنين الثانى والثالث مجموعة كبيرة من القراءات اتت للوجود من خلال العالم المسيحى . فى بعض المناطق كان يتم اظهار رخصة جديرة بالاعتبار فى التعامل مع النص المقدس وفى البعض الاخر احترام اكثر كان يبين للتقليد . فى مصر هذة المجموعة من النصوص وجدت كما فى اماكن اخرى ولكن مصر وخصوصا اسكندرية كان بلد بتقليد قوى للعلم والمعرفة بالنقد النصى . لذا هنا نسبيا حفظ نص امين ودقيق . فى بداية القرن الرابع اصبح العالم لديه القرة على الحصول بسهولة على النص الممثل لهذا التقليد ولذلك انتج نص الفاتيكانية المنحدر من نص مبكر

During the second and third centuries, a great variety of readings came into existence throughout the Christian world. In some quarters, considerable license was shown in dealing with the sacred text; in others, more respect was shown to the tradition. In Egypt this variety of texts existed, as elsewhere; but Egypt (and especially Alexandria) was a country with a strong tradition of scholarship and with a knowledge of textual criticism. Here, therefore, a relatively faithful tradition was preserved. About the beginning of the fourth century, a scholar may well have set himself to compare the best accessible representatives of this tradition, and so have produced a text of which B is an early descendanthttp://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1 * *http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1Epp, E. J., & Fee, G. D. (1993). Studies in the theory and method of New Testament textual criticism (249). Grand Rapids, MI.: Eerdmans.*


* 

اختصارا ان نساخ اسكندرية كانوا بيتمتعوا بمهارة فى النسخ وكان لديهم مهارات النقد النصى بخصوص القراءات الموجودة بين النسخ فقدرا يحفظوا نص امين ودقيق ومع بدايات القنر الرابع اصبح الناسخ لديه مهارة ان يصل بسهولة لهذا النص الممثل لهذا التقليد الامين والمحفوظ ونص الفاتيكانية يتبع هذا النص المبكر 
*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (21 يونيو 2014)

*رائع جداً ----والمسلمين متشبثين بالهوامش ولا يرون الحقيقة! *


----------



## divine logos (21 يونيو 2014)

*باكتشاف بردية 75 والدراسات التى تمت بواسطة بورتر لنص يوحنا فيها ومارتينى لنص لوقا و بينما مرتينى خصوصا تتبع التاؤل بشان خاصية التنقيح للفاتيكانية , بينت هذة الدراسات التقارب الشديد بين هذة البردية ونص الفاتيكانية ولم يعد هناك اى احتمالية للقول بان نص الفاتيكانية بيعكس نص متاخر بيرجع لنص منقح اواخر الثالث او بدايات القرن الرابع

 The studies by C. L. Porter of its text of John (1961, 1962) and by C. M. Martini (1966) of its text of Luke, where Martini was especially pursuing the question of the recensional character of B, have demonstrated such a close relationship between this papyrus and B that there is no longer any possibility that B reflects a late-third/early-fourth-century recension in any sense of that termhttp://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1 * *http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1Epp, E. J., & Fee, G. D. (1993). Studies in the theory and method of New Testament textual criticism (251). Grand Rapids, MI.: Eerdmans.*


* 

بعد اكتشاف بردية 75  تنقيح النص السكندرى اصبحت اسطورة 
*


----------



## divine logos (22 يونيو 2014)

*خلاصة دراسة رائعة لجوردن فى استمتعت بقرائتها عن اسطورة تنقيح النص فى القرن الثانى وبعد تحليل شامل لقراءات بردية 75 والفاتيكانية توصل للاتى
الخلاصة لكل هذة المعلومات ان الاعتقاد بالتنقيح المدروس للعهد الجديد فى اسكندرية سواء فى القرن الرابع او الثانى سواء كنص مخلق او محرر بعناية هو خرافة 
المخطوطات المهمة فى النص المصرى " بردية 75 والفاتيكانية " هو بانفسهم ليسوا نصوص منقحة او عل الاقل فى اتجاه ذات معزى او اهمية لهذة الكلمة " تنقيح " 
بينما واحدة من مخطوطات هذا النوع من النص " النص السكندرى " بردية 66 واضح انه تم تنقيحه فى اتجاه تنقيح بيزنطى وليس سكندرى
بالاضافة ان واحد من الرجال المتقنين فى هذة الامور النصية " اوريجانوس " لم يبين اى اهتمام بهذة التنقيحات ومن المشكوك فيه ان يكون هناك اخر اقدم بين اى اهتمام بها
فى النهاية التحليل النصى لبردية 75 والفاتيكانية مع المقارنة بالتقاليد المخطوطية الاخرى بيبين ان يوجد دليل قليل للغاية ان هناك نشاط تنقيح تم فى هذا النوع النصى
هذا المخطوطات يبدو انها تمثل نص نقى نسبيا يمثل شكل حفظ خط نقى منحدر من النص الاصلى 

**The conclusion to which all of these data point is that the concept of a scholarly recension of the NT text in Alexandria either in the fourth century or the second century, either as a created or a carefully edited text, is a myth. The leading MSS of the Egyptian text-type (P75 B) are not themselves recensional—at least not in any meaningful sense of that word. Where one MS of this tradition (P66) is clearly recensional, it is so toward a Byzantine type of recension, not Alexandrian. Furthermore, the one man skilled in such textual matters (Origen) showed no concern for such a recension; and it is doubtful that someone earlier than he would have had such a concern. Finally, an analysis of the textual character of P75 B when compared with other manuscript traditions indicates that there is little evidence of recensional activity of any kind taking place in this text-type. These MSS seem to represent a “relatively pure” form of preservation of a “relatively pure” line of descent from the original text.http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn2 *
*MSS Manuscript(s)*

*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref2Epp, E. J., & Fee, G. D. (1993). Studies in the theory and method of New Testament textual criticism (272). Grand Rapids, MI.: Eerdmans.*
​


----------



## divine logos (23 يونيو 2014)

*تعريف القراءة 


الافتراض الشائع او السطحى ان اى قراءة نصية تختلف بطريقة ما عن قراءة اخرى فى نفس الوحدة من النص هى " قراءة نصية " ولكن هذا التعريف البسيط لا يكفى
فعليا فى النقد النصى للعهد الجديد مصطلح " اختلاف نصى " بالحقيقة يعنى ولابد وان يعنى " مهم " او " اختلاف نصى له معنى " ولكن هذا سيثير سؤال اخر ما معنى مهم او له معنى

**The common or surface assumption is that any textual reading that differs in any way from any other reading in the same unit of text is a “textual variant,” but this simplistic definition will not suffice. Actually, in NT textual criticism the term “textual variant” really means—and must mean—“significant” or “meaningful textual variant,” but immediately this raises the further question of the meaning of “significant” or “meaningful.”http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1 *
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1Epp, E. J., & Fee, G. D. (1993). Studies in the theory and method of New Testament textual criticism (48). Grand Rapids, MI.: Eerdmans.*
​* 
مش كل اختلاف نصى بين المخطوطات يحسب قراءة 
القراءة لابد وان يكون لها معنى او اهمية 
*


----------



## divine logos (23 يونيو 2014)

*
القراءات تقع فى تقسيمين كبيرين فهم اما قراءات مهمة او قراءاة غير مهمة وفى هذا السياق مهم يعنى تعنى لها معنى او مفيدة للمهام الرئيسية للنقد النصى متضمن تحديد العلاقة بين المخطوطة وباقى المخطوطات وموقع المخطوطة فى التاريخ النصى والانتقال النصى للعهد الجديد والهدف الاساسى للنقد النصى تاسيس النص الاصلى

وبنفس الكيفية ناخذ مصطلح غير مهم انه غير كافى وحاسم لهذة المهام الرئيسية للنقد النصى ولكن لا يعنى انه غير مهم بشكل مطلق ونهائى 



*“Readings” fall into two large subdivisions; they are either “significant” readings or “insignificant” readings, and in this context “significant” means meaningful or useful for the broad tasks of NT textual criticism, including the determination of a *MS’s relationship with all other MSS, the ******** of a MS within the textual history and transmission of the NT, and the ultimate goal of establishing the original text. By the same token, “insignificant” means inappropriate, inadequate, or inconclusive for those broad tasks of textual criticism, but it does not mean insignificant in any absolute and final sense.http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn2*​*MS Manuscript(s)*

*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref2Epp, E. J., & Fee, G. D. (1993). Studies in the theory and method of New Testament textual criticism (57). Grand Rapids, MI.: Eerdmans.*
​* 

القراءات التى لا تفيد فى تبيان العلاقة بين المخطوط وباقى المخطوطات او تبيان تاريخ النص وانتقاله او مهمة استعادة النص الاصلى هى قراءة غير مهمة 
*


----------



## divine logos (26 يونيو 2014)

*يقول باويجنر انه من المهم ان نؤكد على حقيقتين فى بداية ناقشنا عن النقد النصى للعهد الجديد*
*1-  الاتفاق اللفظى  بين المخطوطات المختلفة للعهد الجديد اقرب مما بين العديد من الترجمات الانجليزية للعهد الجديد*
*2-  نسبة القراءات فى العهد الجديد صغيرة " حوالى 7 فى المية " ولا شئ من العقائد يتعلق بهذة القراءات*


*It is important to underscore two facts near the beginning of our discussion on New Testament textual criticism: (1) the verbal agreement between various New Testament manuscripts is closer than between many English translations of the New Testament, and (2) the percentage of variants in the New Testament is small (approximately 7 percent) and no matter of doctrine hinges on a variant reading.*​ *[1] *​ *معلومة بسيطة ليك كل النقد النصى قائم على اختلافات لا تتعدى 7 فى المية من النص بمعنى ان اكثر من 90 فى المية من نص العهد الجديد ثابت بلا قراءات *
*
* *[1]Wegner, P. D. (2006). A student's guide to textual criticism of the Bible : Its history, methods & results (231). Downers Grove, Ill.: InterVarsity Press.*​


----------



## divine logos (2 يوليو 2014)

*
بالرغم من ان اقتباسات الاباء تعتبر فى المركز الثالث بعد املخطوطات اليونانى والتجمات لاستعادة النص الاصلى نع ذلك حينما يتاخد من نص الاب يصبح فى نفس قيمة المخطوطات انفسها 

 Although such a witness is often considered tertiary to the Greek MSS and the versions in the recovery of the original text, nonetheless when one has certainty with regard to a Father’s text, it is of the same value as the MSS themselveshttp://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn2 * *MSS Manuscript(s)*

*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref2Epp, E. J., & Fee, G. D. (1993). Studies in the theory and method of New Testament textual criticism (6). Grand Rapids, MI.: Eerdmans.*


* 


شرح مبسط 
احنا عندنا مخطوطات يونانى واباء اقتبسوا من النص اليونانى
لكن فى بعض الاحيان الاب ممكن يقتبس الكلمات من عقله وليس حرفيا 
وممكن يستخدم اكثر من نسخة من العهد الجديد 
او ان كتاباته نفسها دخل عليها فساد نصى اثناء انتقالها كاى عمل ادبى
كل دى بينزل من قيمتها النصية اثناء عمل الناقد النصى فتصبح فى المرتبة الثالثة بعد المخطوطات اليونانى وترجمات النص اليونانى القديمة

لكن عند التأكد من نص اب من الاباء تماما يصبح النص اليونانى المقتبس عنده معادل فى قيمته للمخطوطات اليونانى نفسها 
*


----------



## divine logos (3 يوليو 2014)

*يقول باريت وكومفورت ان البرديات من بين اهم شواهد النص لاستعادة النص الاصلى للعهد الجديد 
ليس المادة المكتوب عليها " ورق البردى " هو اللى جعل لها اهمية ولكن تاريخ كتابتها فالعدد من البرديات ترجع لمنتصف القرن الثانى
لذلك هذة المخطوطات تقدم لنا اقدم شاهد مباشرة من النسخة الاصلية للعهد الجديد


The papyrus manuscripts are among the most important witnesses for reconstructing the original text of the New Testament. It is not the material on which they are written (papyrus) that makes them so valuable, but the date when they were written. Several of the most significant papyri date from the middle of the second century. These manuscripts, therefore, provide the earliest direct witness to the New Testament autographshttp://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1 * *http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1Comfort, P. W., & Barrett, D. P. (2001). The text of the earliest New Testament Greek manuscripts (A corrected, enlarged ed. of The complete text of the earliest New Testament manuscripts) (18). Wheaton, Ill.: Tyndale House.*


----------



## divine logos (3 يوليو 2014)

*يقول بروس متزجر فى مقدمة التعليقات النصية الى وقت حديث كان الشواهد الرئيسية للنص السكندرى المخطوطة الفاتيكانية والتى ترجع لحوالى منتصف القرن الرابع مع المخطوطة السينائية بالرغم من برديات بودمر خصوصا البردية 66 و75 كلاهما نسخواحوالى نهاية القرن الثانىاو بدايات الرابع الدليل متاح الان ان النص السكندرى يرجع للنموذج الاصلى الذى يؤرخ لبدايات القرن الثانى

Until recently the two chief witnesses to the Alexandrian text were codex Vaticanus (B) and codex Sinaiticus (א), parchment manuscripts dating from about the middle of the fourth century. With the acquisition, however, of the Bodmer Papyri, particularly P66 and P75, both copied about the end of the second or the beginning of the third century, evidence is now available that the Alexandrian type of text goes back to an archetype that must be dated early in the second centuryhttp://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn6 * * * ​ *
*​

*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref6Metzger, B. M., & United Bible Societies. (1994). A textual commentary on the Greek New Testament, second edition a companion volume to the United Bible Societies' Greek New Testament (4th rev. ed.) (xix). London;  New York: United Bible Societies.*


* 
*


----------



## divine logos (3 يوليو 2014)

*يقول كومفورت على اى حال رسائل بولس جمعت ما بين سنة 60 لسنة 100 ميلادية التاريخ المبكر للتجميع اتى من الاشارة فى رسالة بطرس الثانية التى حددت مجموعة معروفة لكتابات بولس التى عرفت ب " كتاب مقدس " لو بطرس كتب بطرس الثانية فهذا كان قبل موته فى 66 وان كانت بطرس الثانية نشرت بعد وفاته فيكون لها تاريخ متأخر

فى كلتا الحالتين الاشارة فى بطرس الثانية تخبرنا ان رسائل البولسجمعت وقرأت فى فى العديد من الكنائس خلال النصف الثانى من القرن الاول
Zuntz واثق ان كان هناك مجموعة البولس سنة 100
جامبل افترح ايضا ان مجموعة البولس بنهاية القرن الاول كانت تتدور فى الكنائس فى مخطوطة قبل حتى المخطوطات التى كانت تتضم الاربع اناجيل

In any event, Paul’s epistles were being collected between AD 60 and 100. The earliest date for the collection comes from the reference in 2 Peter 3:15–16, which indicates a well-known collection of Paul’s writings that are categorized as “Scripture.” If Peter authored 2 Peter, this had to have been written before Peter’s death in AD 66/67. If 2 Peter was published posthumously, then we have a later date. Either way, the reference in 2 Peter 3:15–16 tells us that Paul’s epistles were being collected and read in many churches during the second half of the first century. Zuntz was confident that there was a Pauline corpus by AD 100.﻿49 Gamble also argued that the Pauline collection was assembled by the end of the first century and that it was circulating among several churches in codex form before the circulation of the fourfold Gospel in codex formhttp://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn2 * *﻿49 Zuntz, The Text of the Epistles, 271–72.*

*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref2Comfort, P. (2005). Encountering the manuscripts : An introduction to New Testament paleography & textual criticism (36). Nashville, TN: Broadman & Holman.*


* 
*


----------



## divine logos (3 يوليو 2014)

*متابعة لمناقشة الاتفاق النصى الهائل بين الفاتيكانية والبردية 75

فى مقالة لالدون ايب يقول فى واقع الامر اكتشاف بردية 75 ابطل الرؤية القديمة لتوحيد النص للشبه القريب بين بردية 75 والفاتيكانية ازال الفكرة الواهية التى ظلت راسخة فترة طويلة بان الفاتيكانية تعكس فقط تنقيح نصى فى القرنى الثالث والرابع . بالعكسيمكن ان يوضح ان التقليد النصى لبردية 75 - الفاتيكانية يمثل تقريبا شكل نقى لحفظ نص من سلف مشترك وبردية 75 نفسها ليست تكييف او تنقيح نسخى 
As a matter of fact, the discovery of P75 nullified an older view of standardization, for the close affinity of P75 with Codex Vaticanus swept away the cobwebs of a long-standing and commonly held notion that Codex Vaticanus reflects only a third/fourth-century recension. On the contrary, it can be demonstrated that the P75-B textual tradition represents a relatively pure form of preservation of the text of a common ancestor,33 and that P75, therefore, is not itself an editorial adaptation or recension.http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn2 * *33 See the compelling series of arguments that lead to this conclusion in Fee 1974; on the recension view, see 20–24; on the view that there is a common ancestry of the MSS, see 33–40.*

*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref2Epp, E. J., & Fee, G. D. (1993). Studies in the theory and method of New Testament textual criticism (290). Grand Rapids, MI.: Eerdmans.*


* معنى الكلام ان باكتشاف بردية 75 الفى وازال تماما فكرة ان نص الفاتيكانية هو نص منقح يمثل نص فى القنر الثالث والرابع
اكتشاف بردية 75 والتشابع الشبه مماثل مع الفاتيكانية قال ان كلاهما لهما سند مشترك " وليس منسوخة عنها " بيمثلوا شكل نقى من النص ليس فيها اى تعديلات او تنقيحان نسخية 
*


----------



## divine logos (3 يوليو 2014)

*يقول ايضا الاشارات العدة الموجودة فى برديات العهد الجديد والكتابات المسيحية الاخرى توضح ان الاجراءات القياسية " جعل النص مماثل لنص قياسى " كان يوجد بالفعل فى نهاية القرن الاول او بداية القرن الثانى لانتقال النصوص المسيحية  كمثل للشكل المخطوطى تقنيات الاختصارات المقدسة ووجود اماكن النساخة 
هذة الاجرائات التوحيدية تسمح لنا ان ندعى بان النصوص البرديات المبكرة جدا للعهد الجديد لها اسلاف اقدم من عمرها بحوالى قرن
هذة النقطة مدعمة بتبيان ان بردية 75 والفاتتيكانية لهم سلف مشترك اقدم من القرن الثالث " بردية 75 نفسها "

 Several hints, found in the NT (and in other Christian) papyri themselves, suggest that standardization procedures were in existence already in the late first or early second century for the transmission of Christian texts, such as the codex form, the nomina sacra techniques, and the possible presence of scriptoria. These standardization procedures permit us to claim that our very earliest NT papyri had antecedents or ancestors as much as a century earlier than their own time. This point is supported by the demonstration that the P75-B text had a common ancestor earlier than the third-century P75 itself.http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1 * *http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1Epp, E. J., & Fee, G. D. (1993). Studies in the theory and method of New Testament textual criticism (295). Grand Rapids, MI.: Eerdmans.*


* 

ويقول ايضا 
بعض المسارات لم تبدأ مع واحدة او اكثر من البردية وتمتد الى الامام للعديد وفى بعض الاحيان لكثير من القرن ولكن ايضا تمتد للخلف لاسلاف افتراضة مخطوطات او نصوص التى تسبق اقدم بردية 
كما لاحظنا ان برجية 75 لها سلف الذى يمكن ان ياسس وجوده بالرغم من ان المخطوطة نفسها غير موجودة ونفس النوع من النص يظهر فيما بعد فى المخطوطة الفاتيكانية النتيجة ان المسار الاصلى يمكن ان يرسم من مخطوطة مبكرة جدا " غير موجودة " الى بردية 75 ومن ثم الى الفاتيكانية وفيما بعد لشواهد متأخرة 
Such trajectories not only begin with one or more papyri and extend forward for several—and sometimes many—centuries, but they also extend backward to the hypothetical antecedent manuscripts/texts that preceded the earliest papyri. As we have observed, P75 had an antecedent whose existence can be established even though that MS itself is not extant, and the same kind of text appears later in Codex Vaticanus. The result is that a genuine trajectory can be drawn from a very early (though non-extant) MS to P75, and then to Codex Vaticanus, and on to later witnesses.http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn2 * *MS Manuscript(s)*

*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref2Epp, E. J., & Fee, G. D. (1993). Studies in the theory and method of New Testament textual criticism (296). Grand Rapids, MI.: Eerdmans.*


* 

خلاصة الكلام نص بردية 75 على سبيل المثال يرجع لسلف اقدم منه بقرن هذا النص ايضا حفظ فى مخطوطة متاخرة عن زمنها هى الفاتيكانية ويمكن معرفة انها منسوخة عن سلفها التى ترجع لفترة مبكرة جدا ويمكن تاسيس نصها حتى لو كان هذة المخطوطة غير موجودة " سلف افتراضى " 
*


----------



## divine logos (4 يوليو 2014)

*
يقول الدون ايب يمكن ان نناقش بمعقولية ان هناك ثلاث مجموعات يمكن ان يعرفوا فى مجموعات منفصلة وكل منهما يجد الممثل له فى زمن مبكر فى البرديات ومن ثم يحمل لواحد او عديد من المخطوطات ذات الحرف الكبير


It can be argued plausibly that three textual clusters or constellations can be identified in reasonably separate groups, and that each finds its earliest representatives in papyrus ﻿mss﻿ and then carries on to one or more major uncialshttp://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn2 * *mss manuscripts*

*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref2Wegner, P. D. (2006). A student's guide to textual criticism of the Bible : Its history, methods & results (219). Downers Grove, Ill.: InterVarsity Press.*


* 

يمعنى اننا نقدر نتعرف على 3 مجموعات من انواع النصوص كل واحدة منهم هتمثلها بردية معينة فى زمن مبكر ومن ثم كل نص فيما بعد هيكون ممثل فى بردية من الحروف الكبيرة فى زمن متأخر 
*


----------



## divine logos (4 يوليو 2014)

*يقول دافيد بلاك لابد وان نعترف ان العهد الجديد يحتوى على العديد من القراءات المهمة هذة القراءات حوالى 2000 قراءة الاغلبية العظمى منهاناقشت بعناية فى تعليقات بروس متزجر المرجع الذى لا غنى عنه لطلاب العهد الجديد بعض من هذة القراءات مهم اكثر من الاخرولكن معظمها يؤثر فى الترجمة والتفسير بطريقة ما على سبيل المثالفى يوحنا 13:3 بعض المخطوطات تقار " ابن الانسان الذى هو فى السماء "موضحا ان يسوع كان فى السماء حينما كان يتكلم مع نيقوديموس بينما البعض يحذف تلك العبارةوهذا يعتبرقراءة مهمة لان لها اتجاه مهم فى الكرستولوجية 
بالتأكيد هذة القراءات لا تعتم الاتفاق الساحق بين المخطوطات القديمة
فى الحقيقة ان معظمالاختلافات المهمة فى الترجمة الانجليزية اليومليس بسبب قراءات نصيةولكن بسبب توجه المترجم 
Second, however, it must be admitted that the New Testament manuscripts do contain numerous significant variants. These variants number around two thousand, the majority of which are carefully discussed in Bruce M. Metzger’s A Textual Commentary on the Greek New Testament—an indispensable resource for New Testament students. Some of these variants are more important than others, but most of them affect translation and interpretation in some way. For example, in John 3:13 some manuscripts read “the Son of Man who is in heaven,” implying that Jesus was in heaven while speaking to Nicodemus, while other manuscripts omit the clause “who is in heaven.” This is considered a “significant” variant because it has an important bearing on Christology (see the discussion of this variant in Chapter 3). Of course, such variants should not overshadow the overwhelming degree of agreement that exists among the ancient manuscripts. In fact, the most important differences in today’s English New Testament are due, not to textual variation, but to the way translators view their taskhttp://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1 * *http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1Black, D. A. (1994). New Testament textual criticism : A concise guide (13). Grand Rapids, MI.: Baker Books.*


* 



*


----------



## divine logos (4 يوليو 2014)

*احصائية بسيطة على ضوء اخر اقتباس

القراءات المهمة التى تؤثر بصورة ما فى الترجمة او تفسير النص واتى تعرض لها بروس متزجر حوالى 2000 قراءة وليس كلها بنفس الاهمية لكن دول اللى بيؤثروا بشكل ما فى تفسير النص او ترجمته 

ولكن هنفترض انها 2000 قراءة اللى ليها وزن واهمية مش مجرد اخطاء نسخية عابرة 

بالنسبة للعدد الكلى لترجمات العهد الجديد الا وهو **138,020

معنى كدا ان عدد القراءات المهمة بالنسبة للنص الكلى هو تقريبا 1.5 فى المية 

هما دول اللى النقاد النصيين بيبحثوا فيهم للوصول للشكل الاولى للنص قبل كل القراءات دى لما تظهر

لما يجيلك عيل تافه يقولك عدد القراءات اكتر من عدد كلمات العهد القديم نفسه هتلاقى عندك هنا اقتباسين

اولهم بيقول ان مفهوم القرءاة يطلق على القراءة التى لها مغزى واهمية
وعدد تلك القراءات حوالى 2000 قراءة
وباحصائية بسيطة ان القراءات المهمة حوالى 1.5 فى المية من النص الاجمالى 

لذلك دافيد بلاك كان له الحق فى انه يقول
بالتاكيد هذة القراءات لا تلاقى بعتامة او ظلام على الاتفاق الساحق الموجود بني المخطوطات القديمة الموجوة
**Of course, such variants should not overshadow the overwhelming degree of agreement that exists among the ancient manuscriptshttp://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1 * http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1Black, D. A. (1994). _New Testament textual criticism : A concise guide_ (13). Grand Rapids, MI.: Baker Books.


----------



## apostle.paul (22 أغسطس 2014)

*

المصادر التاريخية تخبرنا ان الرسول يوحنا عاش الى نهاية القرن الاول خلال السنوات الاخيرة من حياته كما يمكن تجميع ذلك من رسائله كان يدافع يوحنا عن الحق الرسولى فى مقابل الهرطقات
حيث ان اى انحرافات عن الحق الرسولى كانت تلاحظ ويتم التعامل معها واى محاولة لتشويه كتابات الرسول التى كانت تتداول فى الكنائس بالفعل كان سيتم وقفها ومنعها
Historical sources tell us that the apostle John lived until the end of the first century.﻿1 During the last years of his life on earth, as can be gathered from his epistles, John was defending apostolic, eyewitness truth against heresy. (This would have been in the 80s or even 90s.) Since aberrations from apostolic truth were noted and dealt with, any attempt at altering their writings (which were circulating in the churches) would have been spotted and stopped.http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn2 * *﻿1 There is the “tradition reflected by Polycrates, bishop of Ephesus (ca. 190), that John died a natural death in Ephesus, and by Irenaeus (ca. 175–195) that John lingered on in Ephesus until the time of the emperor Trajan (ruled c. 97–117)—from “John, the Apostle” in the Tyndale Bible Dictionary, 720.*

*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref2Comfort, P. (2005). Encountering the manuscripts : An introduction to New Testament paleography & textual criticism (256). Nashville, TN: Broadman & Holman.*


* 


وجود رسول المسيح على قيد الحياة الى نهاية القرن الاول حافظ على الحق الرسولى المسجل فى كتاباتهم لانه معروف ان فى نهاية حياته كان يراقب اى انحرافات عما علموه لكنائسهم وكان من المستحيل القيام بتغيير شئ من الحق الرسولى فى ظل وجودهم الفعلى على الارض  
*


----------



## apostle.paul (22 أغسطس 2014)

*
النظرة الاكثر توازن فى وجهه نظرى هو ان الفترة المبكرة لانتقال النص تميزت بكونها حرة ومحكمة حسب الناسخ الذى كان ينتج المخطوطة
Overall, the more balanced view, in my opinion, is that the early period of textual transmission can be characterized as being both free and controlled, depending on which scribe (with what training) had produced the manuscriphttp://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1 * *http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1Comfort, P. (2005). Encountering the manuscripts : An introduction to New Testament paleography & textual criticism (262). Nashville, TN: Broadman & Holman.*


* 

فترة انتقال النص الاولية لم تكن كلها نساخة حرة كما يعتقد بعض مروجى الاساطير
او كلها نساخة متقفة كما يروج بعض اصحاب الاساطير المحافظة
الفترة الاولى شهدت انتاج محكم بانتقال نصى صارم وايضا انتاج نصى حر لم يحافظ على حرفية النص المنسوخ عنه 
ودا هيؤدى بينا لنتيجة ان ليس معنى قدم بردية او مخطوط تعنى اصولية نصها وافضليتها عن نص مخطوط احدث لان العبرة فى تدريب ومهارة الناسخ *


----------



## apostle.paul (21 سبتمبر 2014)

*
اشارات عدة وجدت فى برديات العهد الجديد وكتابات مسيحية اخرى نفسها تقترح ان " القياسية " كانت موجودة بالفعل فى نهايات القرن الاول او بدايات الثانى لانتقال النصوص المسيحية امثلة شكل المخطوط للاسماء المختصرة
هذة القياسية للنصوصتسمح لنا ان ندعى ان اقدم برديات لدينا من العهد الجديد ليها اسلافها بقرن من الزمان اقدم من تاريخهاوهذا الاعتقاد مدعم بتوضيح ان نص بردية 75 والفاتيكانية له نص اقدم من القرن الثالث " زمن بردية 75 " بقرن من الزمان


Several hints, found in the NT (and in other Christian) papyri themselves, suggest that standardization procedures were in existence already in the late first or early second century for the transmission of Christian texts, such as the codex form, the nomina sacra techniques, and the possible presence of scriptoria. These standardization procedures permit us to claim that our very earliest NT papyri had antecedents or ancestors as much as a century earlier than their own time. This point is supported by the demonstration that the P75-B text had a common ancestor earlier than the third-century P75 itself.http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1 * *http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1Epp, E. J., & Fee, G. D. (1993). Studies in the theory and method of New Testament textual criticism (295). Grand Rapids, MI.: Eerdmans.*


* 


الراجل بيقول ان قياسية النصوص تمت فى عهد مبكر جدا اواخر الاول اوائل الثانى من شكل الاسماء المقدسة واشارات اخرى ودا يخلينا نقول ان البرديات الموجودة دلوقتى ليها اسلاف اقدم منها بقرن من الزمان زى البردية 75
*


----------



## apostle.paul (18 مايو 2015)

*على النقيض , النقاد النصيين للعهد الجديد المكرس حياتهم لمهمة النقد النصى لابد وان يكونوا متحمسين ومتفائلين حول اعادة تكوين الكلمات الاصلية للعهد الجديد اليونانى لاننا نملك العديد من المخطوطات المبكرة والموثوق فيها . الفجوة الزمنية بين النسخ الاصلية والنسخ الموجودة بالفعل قريبة جدا ليس اكثر من 100 عام لاغلبية كتب العهد الجديد . لذلك فنحن فى موقف جيد لاستعادة اغلبية الكلمات الاصلية للعهد الجديد اليونانى . هذا كان موقف النقاد النصيين المعروفين فى القرن التاسع عشر . على سبيل المثال صامويل تريجيليس قال ان مهمته كانت استعادة واعادة بناء نص العهد الجديد ما يقارب من امكانية فعله على ضوء الدليل المتاح *

*By contrast, New Testament textual critics dedicated to the task of textual criticism should be enthusiastic and optimistic about recovering the original wording of the Greek New Testament because we have so many early and reliable manuscripts. The time gap between the autographs and the extant copies is quite close—no more than one hundred years for most of the books of the New Testament. Thus, we are in a good position to recover most of the original wording of the Greek New Testament. This was the attitude of the well-known textual critics of the nineteenth century. For example, Samuel Tregelles said that his task was to restore and reconstruct the New Testament text “as nearly as can be done on existing evidence.”﻿2 [1] *​ *
* *﻿2 Tregelles, An Account of the Printed Text of the Greek New Testament, 174.*​ 
*[1]Philip Comfort, Encountering the Manuscripts : An Introduction to New Testament Paleography & Textual Criticism (Nashville, TN: Broadman & Holman, 2005), 289.*​


----------



## apostle.paul (18 مايو 2015)

*[FONT=&quot]قال ويستكوت وهورت ان هدفهم من النقد النصى ان يقدموا بالظبط الكلمات الاصلية للعهد الجديد فحتى الان يقدروا ان يحددوها من الوثائق الموجودة[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]to present exactly the original words of the New Testament, so far as they can now be determined from surviving ********s.”﻿[FONT=&quot][1][/FONT] [/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]يقول بروس متزجر ان هدف النقد النصى هو التاكيد من خلال النسخ المتشعبة اى شكل من النص يعتبر تقريبا مطابق للاصل [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]to ascertain from the divergent copies which form of the text should be regarded as most nearly conforming to the original[FONT=&quot][2][/FONT] [/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]يقول كارت الاند ان الهدف المرغوب " للنقد النصى " يبدو الان انه قد تحقق , ان تقدم كتابات العهد الجديد فى صورة النص الذى ياتى مقاربا لما خرج من بين يدى الكاتب الاصلى او المحرر , فانطلقوا فى رحلتهم فى الكنيسة فى القرنين الاول والثانى [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]The desired goal appears now to have been attained, to offer the writings of the New Testament in the form of the text that comes nearest to that which, from the hand of their authors or redactors, they set out on their journey in the church of the first and second centuries [FONT=&quot][3][/FONT] [/FONT]*​ 
*﻿*​ 
*[FONT=&quot][1][/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Westcott and Hort, Introduction to the New Testament in the Original Greek, 1.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot][2][/FONT][FONT=&quot]Metzger, The Text of the New Testament, v.[/FONT]*​ ​ 
*[FONT=&quot][3][/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]K. Aland, “The Twentieth-Century Interlude in New Testament Textual Criticism in Text and Interpretation,” 14.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*


----------



## apostle.paul (18 مايو 2015)

*يوجد اتنين علماء للنقد النصى هجروا الهدف التقليدى للنقد النصى " استعادة اقرب صورة ما للنص الاصلى " هو اللاادرى باريت ايرمان ودافيد باركر " كاتب كتب من النص الحى للاناجيل "*​ ​ *يقول اليوت عن كلاهما ان كلا الرجلين اكدوا على الحيوية " نص حى " وبالتالى نص عهد الجديد متغير فليس من الملائم المحاولة لتاسيس نص واحد ثابت . فالنص المتغير فى جميع اشكاله هو ما يجب ان يعرضه النقاد النصيين نحن*​ ​ *Both [men] emphasise the living and therefore changing text of the New Testament and the needlessness and inappropriateness of trying to establish one immutable original text. The changeable text in all its variety is what we textual critics should be displaying [1]*​ ​ *هنا وجهه نظر ايرمان وباركر ان النص كان نص حى بمعنى كان فى اشكال عدة للنص وليس نص ثابت فعند المحاولة لاستعادته سيكون اكثر من نص وليس نص ثابت واحد *

*تقريبا شئ مقارب لنص القران انه ظهر اكثر من نص فمستحيل استعادة " شكل واحد ووحيد للنص " لان نص القران يحوى عدة قراءات واحرف فناقد نص القران سيحاول ان يخرج باكثر من شكل *

*يكمل اليوت ويقول ان بالرغم من عملى المنشور فى محاولة اثبات اصولية النص فى اجزاء مختارة للقراءات النصية فانا متفق ان محاولة تاسيس لكلمات الاصلية للكتاب الاصليين بنسبة 100 % تقريبا مستحيل فالاكثر شيوعا فى تفكير النقاد النصيين الان هو الحاجة لرسم التغييرات فى تاريخ النص *
*Despite my own published work in trying to prove the originality of the text in selected areas of textual variation, … I agree that the task of trying to establish the original words of the original authors with 100% certainty is impossible. More dominant in text critics’ thinking now is the need to plot the changes in the history of the text[2] *​ *,هذا ما امتفق معه فلا يوجد ناقد نصى يدعى اننا نملك الكلمات الاصلية بنسبة 100 % لان ببساطة لا يوجد لدينا النسخة الاصلية لكن هذا لا يتنافى مع الهدف التقليدى للنقدالنصى هو اعادة تاسيس هذا النص الاصلى حتى وان لم يكن دقة العمل ستصل لنسبة 100 % *​ ​ *فتقول سيلفا عن كتاب " الافساد الارثوذكسى للكتاب المقدس " لبارت ايرمان*​ *ان بالرغم من ان هذا الكتاب دعم ضبابية فكرة " النص الاصلى " الا انه يوجد صفحة فى هذا الكتاب لم تذكر فى الحقيقة هذا النص او افتراض امكانية الحصول عليه . كتاب ايرمان غير معقول باستثناء انه قدر ان يحدد الشكل الاولى للنص الذى فيما بعد تميزلتعديلات  لاحقة *​ ​ *“Although this book is appealed to in support of blurring the notion of an original text, there is hardly a page in that book which does not in fact mention such a text or assume its accessibility … Ehrman’s book is unimaginable unless he can identify an initial form of the text that can be differentiated from a later alteration[3] *​ ​ *الكلام دا منطقى كتاب ايرمان قدم ان فكرة " النص الاصلى " ضبابية وبلا معنى لان النص اصلا متغير *
*وهو بنفسه فى كل قراءة عرضها قدر يحدد ايه هى القراءة الاولية وايه هى القراءة اللى نشات فيما بعد كتغيير ليها , فكيف قدر ان يحددها ان لغى فكرة ان هناك نص اولى ونشا فيما بعد قراءات ليها اثناء انتقاله ؟*
*فهو بنفسه متناقض وغير معقول *
*وهذا ما قاله فيليب كومفورت انه باختصار لا يمكن ان نتكلم عن نص فسد الا لو كان هناك نص اصلى لكى يتم افساده*
*In short, one cannot speak about the text being corrupted if there is not an original text to be corrupted[4] *​ 

 *[1]* *J. K. Elliott, “The International Greek New Testament Project’s Volumes on the Gospel of Luke: Prehistory and Aftermath,” NTTRU 7, 17.*​ *[1]* ​ 

*[2]**Ibid., 18.*​ ​ 
*[3]**M. Silva, “Response,” p. 149 in Rethinking New Testament Textual Criticism (editor, Black).*​ ​ 
*[4]**Philip Comfort, Encountering the Manuscripts : An Introduction to New Testament Paleography & Textual Criticism (Nashville, TN: Broadman & Holman, 2005), 291.*​


----------



## apostle.paul (18 مايو 2015)

*النص السكندرى حسب تقسيم متزجر او سمى **proto Alexandrian ** يمثل انقى انواع النصوص بسبب دقة الننساخ المدربين فى اسكندرية يقول فيليب كومفورت عنهم *
*المخطوطات المبكرة عادة تكون انقى من المتاخرة فى ان المبكرة تكون اقرب للكتابات الاصلية . باختصار هذة المخطوطات تعرض عمل النساخ الذين اقل تفاعل مع النص " بمعنى ناسخ يقوم بعمل نسخى فقط دون التدخل فى النص " فهذة المخطوطات انتجت بواسطة نساخ الذى يمكث لمهمته لصنع نسخ جيدة . العديد من المخطوطات المبكرة او قبل السكندرية تعرض نص انتقل بامانة كما وضح فى المخطوطات المتاخرة التى حملت تشابه عظيم مع المخطوطات المبكرة*
*The earlier manuscripts are usually purer than the later ones in that the earlier are less polished and closer to the ruggedness of the original writings. In short, these manuscripts display the work of scribes who had the least creative interaction  with the text; they were produced by scribes who stayed with their task of making good copies. Quite significantly, several of the earlier or proto-Alexandrian manuscripts display a text that was transmitted quite faithfully, as demonstrated in later Alexandrian manuscripts that bear great resemblance to earlier manuscripts. [1] *​*ميزة نساخ اسكندرية المدربين انه كان ناسخ مش محرر فكان لا يتعامل مع النص بازالة اى صعوبات او توفق ازائى فكان ينسخ كما هو المخطوطات المبكرة من هذا النوع النصى حفظت نص نقى من الكتابات الاصلية والمخطوطات المتاخرة من هذا النص تتشابه بصورة كبيرة مع المبكر منها*




 [1]Philip Comfort, _Encountering the Manuscripts : An Introduction to New Testament Paleography & Textual Criticism_ (Nashville, TN: Broadman & Holman, 2005), 300.​


----------



## apostle.paul (18 مايو 2015)

*يقول هولمس عن النص السكندرى معظم مخطوطات هذا التقليد اتت من تخوم اسكندرية وبعضها مبكر جدا . كان يعتقد ان هذة العائلة هى نتاج تنقيح تم فى القرن الثالث ولكن الان يعتقد انها نتاج عملة نسخ وانتقال نصى بعناية ودقة [1]*
*
* *
* *
*​ 
·       النص السكندرى ليس نص نتاج تنقيح لكنه نص نقى جدا منسوخ بعناية فائقة من النص الاصلى 

*وفى نفس المرجع يقول هولمس عن النص الغربى انه نص مبكر ونشا فى منطقة جغرافية واسعة من شمال افريقيا الى ايطاليا ومن الغال لسوريا لكنه كان اقل تحكما فى دقة ونشا فيه عدد كبير من القراءات نتيجة التوفيق الازائى بين الاناجيل المختلفة وبعض الاضافات [2]*

*اما عن النص البيزنطى " اقل انواع النصوص جودة " لا يوجد دليل واضح على وجوده قبل منتصف القرن الرابع [3] اكثر انواع النصوص احتواء على توفيقات ازائية واضافات ليتورجية وغيره اغلبية قراءته تعتبر قراءات ثانوية نشات فيما بعد *
*
* *[1] Holmes, “Textual Criticism,” pp. 106–7; Fee, “Textual Criticism of the New Testament,” p. 7.*​ 

*[2] Holmes, “Textual Criticism,” 107; Fee, “Textual Criticism of the New Testament,” p. 7.*​ 

*[3] Donald A. Carson, The King James Debate (Grand Rapids: Baker, 1979), p. 44; Paul D. Wegner, The Journey from Texts to Translations (Grand Rapids: Baker, 2000), pp. 337–38; Fee, “Textual Criticism of the New Testament,” p. 8.*​


----------



## apostle.paul (19 مايو 2015)

*The Quest for the Original Text of the New Testament: Philip Wesley Comfort  , p 20


*





*بعض الدارسين يعتقدون ان امكانية استعادة نص العهد الجديد مستحيل لاننا غير قادرين على معرفة تاريخ انتقال النص المبكر
على سبيل المثال كتب روبرت جرانت نحن بالفعل نقترح ان انه تحقيق الهدف مستحيل ان يتم انجازه بالكامل 
وقال كينيث كلارك ان النقاد النصيين يمكنهم متابعة سراب اعادة معالجة النص الاصلى 
بعض الدارسين المحدثين ااقل تشائما ولكنهم محافظين الى حد ما فى التاكيد على الامكانية
انا متفائل لاننا نملك العديد من المخطوطات المبكرة بجودة رائعة والنظرة عن النقل النصى المبكر تصبح اكثر وضوحا ووضوحا
انا اعتقد انه ممكنا استعادة النص الاصلى للعهد الجديد اليونانى 
*​


----------



## apostle.paul (19 مايو 2015)

*The Quest for the Original Text of the New Testament: Philip Wesley Comfort  , p 21
*




*الفترة المبكرة للانتقال النصى لم تكن ضبابية بالكامل بواسطة عدم دقة النساخ او حريتهم فى النسخ 
فهناك نساخ اخرين نسخوا النص بامانة وتوقير
هذا لانهم كانوا يعتقدوا انهم ينسخوا كتاب مقدس كتب بواسطة الرسل او احد قادة الكنيسة البارزين 
اصطلاح القانونية لم ينسب  الصيغة المقدسة للنص
القانونية اتت كنتيجة لتحديد التاريخ العام لقدسية اسفار عديدة من العهد الجديد
اسفار معينة من العهد الجديد كالاربع اناجيل والاعمال ورسائل بولس اعتبرت موحى بها من البداية فقام نساخ معينين بنسخهم بامانة وتوقير بالغين كما هو واضح فى مخطوطات مبكرة معينة كمثل البرديات ارقام " 1 4 64 67 23 27 35 39 46 75 77 "


**التعليق / *

1*- الفترة الاولى لم تكن ضبابية فكا كان هناك نسخ حر كان هناك نسخ صارم ينقل النص كما هو نتيجة الايمان بقدسيته 

2- رؤية الناسخ لقدسية النص ليس خاضع لمصطلح " القانونية " فالقانونية اتت نتاج تاريخ طويل لكن الناسخ كان يرى ان هذا النص خرج من الرسل او احد قادة الكنيسة البارزين

3- واضح من بعض البرديات المبكرة ان هناك نساخ لم يلجاوا للحرية فى النسخ ونسخوا النص كما هو *​


----------



## apostle.paul (19 مايو 2015)

*النقد النصى للعهد الجديد بدأ فى اسكندرية من بداية عملية انتقال النص يقول gunther zuntz
*





*المصححين السكندريين جاهدوا فى جهود متكررة ان يحفظوا النص الموجود فى مجالهم خاليا من اى عيوب قد تصيبه فى الفترة السابقة 


النتيجة النهائية لعملهم هو هو الحفاظ على نص اعلى مما كان فى القرن الثانى رغم ان المراجعين كانوا بشر عرضة للخطا فهو رفضوا بعد قرائتها الصحيحة وادخلوا قراءات خطا


التعليق /
1- عملية المراجعة لم تتم حينما بدأ عمليات النقد النصى فى الغرب فهى كانت تتم فى اسكندرية لانهم كنساخ محترفين كانوا مهتمين بالمحافظة على النص اللى كان فى حيازتهم نقيا من اى اخطاء 

2- عملهم ادى للمحافظة على شكل نقى للنص لما كان فى القرن الثانى 

3- يجب ان ينظر اليهم كبشر وان عملهم يتعرض للخطأ فيمكن ان يرفضوا قراءة صحيحة ويدخلوا قراءة خطا 

هذا بالاضافة اننا اثبتنا فيما قبل ان العلماء الان تخلوا عن فكرة ان نص اسكندرة نتاج تنقيح تم فى القرن الثالث وانه نصى نقى حفظ على شكل نقى للنص المتداول فى القرن الثانى 

*


----------



## apostle.paul (19 مايو 2015)

*يقول فيليب كومفورت عن الدون ايب انه تعرف ان البرديات المبكرة تملك المفتاح لستعادة النص الاصلى للعهد الجديد ولكنه كان متردد بسبب اهتمامه فى ان كل البرديات اتت من مصر فقط وكان سؤاله هل النص المتواجد فى هذة البرديات يمثل النص المبكر للعهد الجديد




كارت الاند بترد على اسئلة الدون ايب ان نص تلك البرديات بيمثل النص المبكر للكنيسة ككل وليس منطقة اسكندرية فقط

1- نحن غير متاكدين ان كل البرديات التى اتكتشفت فى مصر انتجت فى مصر 

2- ان النص المصرى " مقابل الغربى والبيزنطى " كان معروا فى كتابات اباء الكنيسة خارج مصر كاريناؤس وماركيون وهيبوليتوس


فمن المحتمل ان المخطوطات المكتشفة فى مصر تحوى نص نموجى لذلك النص الموجود فى كل الكنيسة

بالاضافة ان النص السكندرى كان الرائد وسط كل مدن العالم اليونانى الرومانى فى الدراسات الاكاديمية والنصية


التعليق /

كانت حجية الدون ايب فى الاستناد للبرديات المكتشفة فى مصر لمعرفة تاريخ النص المبكر هل هو ممثل فقط للنص المصرى ولا النص فى الكنيسة المبكرة عموما

الاند قال ان البرديات المكتشفة فى مصر لا يوجد دليل على ان جميعها انتج فى مصر والواضح ان هذا النص وجد خارجحدود سكندرية فى كتابات اباء عاشوا فى مناطق اخرى فكان هو النص المهمين فى الفترة المبكرة فى الكتابات الابائية فى العالم اليونانى الرومانى 

اولا
*


----------



## apostle.paul (19 مايو 2015)

تحليل بردية 39 ​ *هل تحتوى المخطوطة على قصة الزانية ؟*​ *اولا تاريخ البردية :-*
*تم تأريخ البردية لعدة تواريخ فارخها سكيت وروبرتس للنصف الاول من القرن الثالث [1]*
فالبردية فى خطها تتشابه بصورة ملحوظة مع بردية رايلاند 16 اللى ارخت بثقة لاواخر القرن الثانى اوائل الثالث وبردية Oxyrhynchus 25 التى ارخت لاوائل القرن الثالث . فيقول كوفورت انه لا يردد فى تأريخ البردية لبدايات القرن الثالث فكل من روبرتس وسكيت ارخوا المخطوطة ل للنصف الاول من القرن الثالث 
*The hand of P39 lines up remarkably well with P. Rylands 16, dated quite confidently to the late second/early third century, and with P. Oxyrhynchus 25, dated early third. I would not hesitate to date P39 as early third century. C. H. Roberts and T. C. Skeat assigned it to the first half of the third century. [2] *​ *وصف البردية :-*
المخطوطة بتتكون من رق واحد كانت فى الاصل كل رق مقاسه 16*16 وتحوى 25 سطر فى كل رق وكل رق مرقم " هذا هو لب الموضوع "
الصفحة الثانية تحوى رقم 74 باليونانى بتوضح ان المخطوط غالبا يحوى انجيل يوحنا فقط
*The second page shows οδ (= 74), indicating that the codex probably contained only the Gospel of John[3] *​ *تحتوى البردية على الرق اجزاء من انجيليوحنا الاصحاح الثامن فى الجهه الامامية من الرق الاعداد من 14-18 وفى الجزء الخلفى 19-22*​ *نوع النص :-*
قال جرانيفل وهانت ان نص بردية 39 يتوافق عموما مع نص الفاتيكانية وبردية 75 واعتبر الاند ان نصها صارم " اى نسخ بدقة عالية " [4]
*اعادة نص المخطوطة على ضوء تكوينها :-*
المخطوطة تحوى 25 خط فى كل رق وفى الجزء الخلفى من الرق المتبقى من البردية يحوى الرقم 74
*الخط الكبير للبردية مع حقيقة ترقيم الصفحات يؤكد ان ربما البردية حوت انجيل يوحنا فقط*
*كما ان ترقيم الصفحات وحجم الحروف الموحد يجعلنا قادرين على استعادة شكل المخطوط الى حد الرق الموجود فعليا معنا*
*فهذا الترقيم هو مفتاح اعادة شكل المخطوط يقول جرانيفل وهانت ان الشكل المرقم 74 ادخل بواسطة الناسخ الاصلى كما هو ظاهر فى الركن الشمالى من الجزء الخلفى للرق وبمقارنة سعة هذا الرق مع كمية الجزء السابق له من الانجيل يوضح ا الاعداد تشير للصفحة وليس للرق *

*A pagination figure, 74, has been entered (by the original scribe, apparently) in the left-hand corner of the recto; a comparison of the capacity of this leaf with the amount of the preceding part of the Gospel shows that the number refers to the page, not the leaf, and it will follow either that the pages were numbered alternately in the series 2, 4, 6 &c., or that they were numbered consecutively at the top of the left corner[5] *​ *ومن هذا يتاكد لنا حقيقة واحدة بعيدا عن شكل الترقيم الذى لجا له الكاتب الاصلى للبردية هو ان الصفحة الخلفية للرق تحمل رقم 74 والامامية منها تحمل رقم 73*
اذن فعلينا حساب هل عدد الكلمات من اول يوحنا 1:1 الى الرق الموجود معنا تستطيع ان تاخذ قصة الزانية 
*Thus, the task is to determine how many words there would have been between John 1:1 in this codex and John 8:13, and to figure whether the pages could have accommodated the Pericope of the Adulteress.[6] *​ *ناسخ البردية كان موحد فى كتابة الحروف ففى الصفحتين الموجودتين للرق حوى 331 حرف فى الامامية وفى الصفحة الخلفيه منه حوى 333 بمعدل متوسط 331 حرف لكل رق فيمكنا ان نعد عدد الاحرف الموجودة فى الجزء المفقود من المخطوط قبل هذا الجزء حيث ان الناسخ استخدم حجم حروف موحد ولم يزيد او ينقص من عدد السطور [7]*
لو استخدمنا الرقم الاعلى 333 لكل صفحة اذن فيكون الناسخ قد كتب حوالى 24624 حر بنهاية الصفحة 74 التى معنا
و 24309 بنهاية الصفحة الامامة للرق " صفحة رقم 73 "
و 23967 حرف بنهاية الصفحة رقم 72
ولو طرحنا 180 حرف هم عدد حروف العددين 12 و 13 من الاصحاح الثامن المفترض انهم يكونوا فى الصفحة رقم 72 سيكون عدد الاحرف 23796
وبهذا يكون عند نهاية يوحنا 11:8 " فى حال البردية حوت القصة " او عند نهاية يوحنا 52:7 " فى حال عدم احتوائها على قصة الزانية " هو 23796 الى 23800
*الان دعونا نعد الحروف حسب ماورد فى الفاتيكانية " اقرب نص لبردية 39 "*
فى حال عدم وجود قصة الزانية 25450 من اول يوحنا 1:1 الى يوحنا 52:7 
لكن هنا فى فرق ان بردية 39 تستخدم نظام الاختصارات المقدسة فى الكتابة على عكس نظام الفاتيكانية فلو حسبنا عدد الحروف على ضوء نظام الاختصارات المقدسة " وليس كلها فقط لكلمات الله والرب والمسيح ويسوع " فها سينقص عدد الحروف حوالى 215 حرفا اضافيا عن العدد 25450
يوجد اختلاف ايضا فى نظام البردية هو ان ناسخ بردية 39 يستخدم الخط المرتفع عند نهاية السطر ولكن من الصعب معرفة كم مرة استخدمها الناسخ ولكن بقياس المعدل الطبيعى لبردية 66 و75 " من نفس الزمن " كان حوالى مرتين فى كل صفحة ولكن الاعمدة الاكثر نحافة فى بردية 39 تقترح مضاعفة العدد فيجب ان نحذف حوالى 300 حرف اضافى اخرين 
جملا يجب ان نحذف 515 من 25450 فى الفاتيكانية فيمثل 24935
ولكن هذا مختلف عن عدد 23800 المفترض ان يكون عدد الاحرف المكتوبة فى البردية قبل الجزء الموجود بحوالى 1135 حرف
بمعنى اخر لكى تحوى البردية الى يوحنا الاصحاح السابع عدد 52 " بافتراض عدم وجود القصة " فنحن محتاجين ان نعد 1135 حرفا اضافيا على المساحة المتبقية
ولووضعنا حروف قصة الزانية فى الحسبان فاننا سنحتاج 820 حرفا اضافيا 
لذلك لكى يضع 1135 حرف بدون قصة الزانية سيحتاج حوالى 3 صفحات ونص اضافية و ولو اراد وع قصة الزانية سيحتاج 6 صفحات اضافية كاملة 
*فالاكثر احتمالا ان تلك البردية تنضم لشواهد نصية سكدرية قديمة لا تضع قصة الزانية فى متن انجيل يوحنا*
*فالطريقة الوحيدة لكى تحوى الحروف التبقة هو كتابة سطر اضافى فى كل صفحة ولكن لو ارادنا وضع قصة الزانية ضمن البردية فسنحتاج سطرين اضافيين وليس واحد *
فبردية 39 يجب ان توضع ضمن الشواهد النصية التى حذفت قصة الزانية من متن انجيل يوحنا 
*In the end, therefore, it is very likely that P39 did not contain the Pericope of the Adulteress (John 7:53–8:11); it could be listed in support of its exclusion as P39vid, just as are the listings for Avid and Cvid.*​ *
* *[1] This is the date assigned by C. H. Roberts and T. C. Skeat. See Kurt Aland, Studien zur ـberlieferung des Neuen Testaments und seines Textes (Berlin: de Gruyter, 1967), 105 n. 4.*​ *[1] *​ 

*[2]Philip Comfort, Encountering the Manuscripts : An Introduction to New Testament Paleography & Textual Criticism (Nashville, TN: Broadman & Holman, 2005), 353.*​ 
*[3]Philip Wesley Comfort and David P. Barrett, The Text of the Earliest New Testament Greek Manuscripts, A corrected, enlarged ed. of The complete text of the earliest New Testament manuscripts (Wheaton, Ill.: Tyndale House, 2001), 147.*​ 
*[4] Aland and Aland, Text of the NT, 98.*​ 

*[5]Oxyrhynchus Papyri, no. 1780.*​ ​ 
*[6]Philip Comfort, Encountering the Manuscripts : An Introduction to New Testament Paleography & Textual Criticism (Nashville, TN: Broadman & Holman, 2005), 353.*​ 
*[7] Scribes were known to write either larger or smaller and/or to increase or decrease line lengths as they got closer to the end of the codex, so as to make a better fit. (P75 is an example of this.) But this would not have been the case for the first part of a codex.*​


----------



## apostle.paul (20 مايو 2015)

*يعتقد بعض العلماء ان الفترة المبكرة للنسخ لاسفار العهد الجديد كانت بطبيعتها حرة اذ ان النساخ راؤوا انفسهم احرار فى التعديل فى النص لانهم مملؤون من الروح القدس بعكس عملية النسخ الصارمة التى كانت فى عقيدة اليهود 


يقول فيليب كومفورت عن هذا الاعتقاد " ذة الرؤية التى اصبحت عامة بين النقاد النصيين للعد الجديد ليس صحيحة تماما لان بعض النساخ المبكرينكانوا مدركين للتقليد الهللينى اليهودى الحرفى فهم نقلوا الرهبة اليهودية بخصوص اسفار العهد القديم لاسفار العهد الجديد ,طبقوا التقدير الهليينى لحفظ الكلمات لااصلية لكتابات العهد الجديد بالاضافة انه الان مبرهن بان بحلول سنة 70 ميلادية كان النساخ المسيحين فى العالم الرومانى اليونانى يتبعوا ممارسات نسخية قياسية فى انتاج نسخ من العهد الجديد 

*


----------



## apostle.paul (20 مايو 2015)

*يقول الدون ايب عن البرديات المبكرة الكتشفة فى مصر *
*لان كل بردياتنا للعهد الجديدة التى وجدت فى مصر _ مع القليل من مفاتح الالغاز حول اصلها او استخدامها المحدد _ السؤال المروطح هل كل هذة البرديات نشات فى مصر " وبالتالى الصوص "*
هذا ههو عموما كان الافتراض فى الماضى للمصطلحات " مصرى " او " انص سكندرى " الذى كان يعرف بالرمز " b "  او يطلق عليه النص المحايد عنى بالحقيقة النص الذى يحمل خصائص مصر
*ولكن حديثا وضح من خلال البرديات غير المسيحية فى مصر خلال القرون الاولى للعصر المسيحى انه كان هناك حركة حية ونشيطة للناس من والى الاسكندرية والعالم اليونانى الرومانى للشرق وللغرب وللشمال بين الاسكندرية والمناطق العليا من مصر وخصوصا الفيوم ومراكز كالبهنسا بالاضافة انه كان هناك حركة منتشعة للخطابات والادب فى هذة المناطق*
*لذلك العديد من الاشكال النصية المختلفة الموجودة فى برديات العهد الجديد ليس بالضرورة نشات فى مصر ولا انها بالضرورة ظلت فى مصر بمجرد وصولها لهناك ونفس الامر يطبق على انتاجهم فى مصر . فى الواقع هذة الحركة التبادلية للناس والخطابات والكتب الى ومن مصر وايضا فى داخل مصر يسمح بتاكيد قوى ان ولا واحد من الاشكال النصية فى البرديات نشات فى مصر فربما يكون حمل من اى مكان فى عالم البحر المتوسط*


*Since all of our NT papyri were found in Egypt—though with few clues about their specific origin or precise use—the question has been raised whether they (and then texts) all originated in Egypt. This has generally been the assumption in the past, for the terms “Egyptian” or “Alexandrian text” to identify the “B” or so-called Neutral text really meant “the text of/from/characteristic of Egypt.” But it has recently been shown from the non-Christian papyri that in Egypt, during the first centuries of the Christian era, there was a lively and vigorous movement of people back and forth between Alexandria and the Greco-Roman world to the east and west and north, as well as between Alexandria and the upper regions of Egypt, especially the Fayum and centers like Oxyrhynchus; in addition, there was a brisk circulation of letters and of literature in these same areas. Thus the several differing textual complexions contained in the NT papyri did not necessarily have to originate in Egypt, nor would they necessarily have remained in or been confined to Egypt once they arrived there—and the same would apply had they originated in Egypt. Indeed, these dynamic interchanges of people, letters, and books to and from Egypt, as well as within Egypt, could allow the extreme assertion—though no one would wish to make it—that none of the NT textual complexions represented in our papyri necessarily originated in Egypt; they could have been carried there from anywhere in the Mediterranean world.19[1] *​ *الدون ايب هنا بيؤكد ان الحركة الادبية بين مصر والعالم القديم كانت منتعشة وحتى بداخل القطر المصرى *
*فالنصوص اللى وجدت فى برديات العهد الجديد المكتشفة فى مصر لا تمثل النص المصرى او السكندرى *
*وكلن تمثل نصوص وجدت خارج مصر ووجدت لها طريق داخل مصر نتيجة انتعاش الحركة الادبية بينها وبين العالم القديم *
وهذا يؤكد ما قولناه قبلا ان البرديات المكتشفة فى مصر لا تمثل فقط النص المتداول فى مصر لكن النص المتداول فى الكنيسة الاولى 
*
* *19 The evidence, with references, is summarized in Epp, “The Significance of the Papyri for Determining the Nature of the New Testament Text in the Second Century: A Dynamic View of Textual Transmission,” in Gospel Traditions in the Second Century: Origins, Recensions, Text, and Transmission (ed. William L. Petersen; CJA 3; Notre Dame: University of Notre Dame Press, 1989) 81–84 (reprinted in Epp and Fee, Studies, 280–83).*​ 
*[1]Bart D. Ehrman and Michael W. Holmes, The Text of the New Testament in Contemporary Research : Essays on the Status Quaestionis, "A Volume in Honor of Bruce M. Metzger." (Grand Rapids, MI.: Eerdmans, 1995), 8.*​


----------



## apostle.paul (20 مايو 2015)

*اهمية البرديات بالنسبة لالدون ايب*
*لذلك البدريات ربما تملك تاثير اعظم حينما توظف لحل المواضيع المنهجية الذى نقدر بها*
*1-   نقدم المفاتيح لاساليب الانتقال النصى *
*2-   2- تساعد فى وصف عدادات النساخ الاوليين وظاهرة تغيير النس *
*3-   تساعد فى تعريف الاشكال الاولى لنص العهد الجديد وتقدم اساس لتوضيح وجود وطبيعة الاشكال النصية المعروفة " او نوع النص كم يطلق عليه تقليديا "*
*4-   لذلك للمستقبل البرديات  ستخدم فى هذة الطرق كفاتيح لازالة الاسرار المستمرة للتاريخ الاول لنص العهد الجديد ونظرية النص النقدى*


*Hence the papyri may have greater impact when employed to solve major methodological issues in that they can (1) provide clues to modes of textual transmission, (2) assist in describing early scribal habits and the phenomena of textual alteration, and (3) aid in defining the earliest forms of the NT text and provide a basis for clarifying the existence and nature of the earliest identifiable textual complexions (or “text-types,” as they have been called traditionally). Thus, for the future, the papyri may serve in these ways as keys to unlock the abiding mysteries of the early history of the NT text and of text-critical theory.[1] *​*تعليقى *
*فى هذة الجزئية الدون ايب قارن بين نص ويستكوت وهورت اللى كتب سنين طويلة قبل اكتشاف العديد من البرديات المبكرة الى الان ووجد ان النص لم يتغير بصورة عظيمة فى النسخ النقدية الحديثة فالبرديات لم تزيج مكانة السينائية والفاتيكانية بالعكس دا اثبت نقاء نصهم ورجوع نصهم للقرن الثانى *
*فاكتشاف البرديات ليس له اهمية عظيمة بالنسبة للنص لان ما حدث من تغيير بين النصوص النقدية القديمة جدا والحديث منها محدود*
*لكن اهمتها العظمى فى كشف اسرار انتقال النص فى الفترة المبكرة لذلك سيصبح تاريخ انتقال النص بسبب البرديات اكثر وضوحا مما كان عليه فسيفرق فى مستقبل النقد النصى *
*فالاهمية الاعظم للبرديات انها تقدر ترسملنا تاريخ محدد وواضح للانتقال النصى اكثر منه اهميتها فى القرارات النصية بالنسبة للقراءات *
*[1]Bart D. Ehrman and Michael W. Holmes, The Text of the New Testament in Contemporary Research : Essays on the Status Quaestionis, "A Volume in Honor of Bruce M. Metzger." (Grand Rapids, MI.: Eerdmans, 1995), 15.*​


----------



## apostle.paul (20 مايو 2015)

*علاقة البرديات بمخطوطات الخط الكبير*

*الاكثر اهمية ان البرديات فى كل مجموعة يمكن ان تحدد نصيا مع واحدة او كثر من مخطوطات الخط الكبير الكبرى . فهذا الاسلوب يقترب بشكل خطير الى تصنيف المخطوطات على اساس مخطوطات الخط الكبير , فيمكن تججنب هذا الخطأ التصنيفى ب اولا تفريق البرديات المتعددة واحدة عن الاخر حسب الخاصية النصية المختلفة ومن ثم فقط نبحث عن شريك لهم فى باقى تيار مخطوطات العهد الجديد مع الاشكال النصة المتشابهه لذلك يقدر ان يتفق الواحد بصورة معقولة ان الثلاث مجموعات نصية التى برزت فى تيار نقل النص لكل منها جذور فى الفترة المبكرة *
*Most significant is that the papyri in each group can be identified textually with one or more major uncial MSS. Though this procedure may appear to come perilously close to classifying MSS on the basis of the great uncials, it avoids that classic fault by first differentiating various papyri from one another according to their differing textual character, and only then seeking partners for them farther down the stream of NT MSS—partners with similar textual complexions. Thus one can argue plausibly that three textual clusters or constellations emerge in our stream of transmission, each with roots in the earliest period[1] *​ *هنا الدون ايب حذر من اننا نعرف البرديات نصيا على اساس مخطوطات الحرف الكبير الكبيرة زى السينائية والفاتيكانية على سبيل المثال*
*لكن الطريقة الصح اننا نقسم ونفرق البرديات ونشوف الخصائص النصية ليهم وبعدين نبحث عن المخطوطات اللى ليها نفس الخواص النصية *
*بالتالى هنقدر نعرف ان تيار انتقال النص اللى برز منه ثلاث انواع نصوص رئيسية كل نوع نص ليه جذوره فى الفترة المبكرة *

 [1]Bart D. Ehrman and Michael W. Holmes, _The Text of the New Testament in Contemporary Research : Essays on the Status Quaestionis_, "A Volume in Honor of Bruce M. Metzger." (Grand Rapids, MI.: Eerdmans, 1995), 17.​


----------



## apostle.paul (23 مايو 2015)

*لو اراد احدا ان يطبق بانصاف قواعد النقد النصى لابد ان لا يقول ان النص الافضل هو الاقصر الممثل غالبا بواسطة ذهبى الفم واللاتين والسريان فنحن لا ندعى ان كل الحذف من النص القصيرفى الحقيقة تعبير عن النص الاصلى . نحن نريد ان نقول فى العموم يجب ان يكون هكذا*

*If therefore one wished to apply impartially the rules of textual criticism, should one not say that the better text is the short text represented mostly by Chrysostom, the Latin, and the Syriac? We do not claim thereby that all the omissions of the short text are in fact the expression of the original text; we wish only to say that, in general, it should be so[1] *​ 
*تعليق / مش كل قراءة قصيرة تبقى اصلية فالقواعد لابد وان تتطبق بتدقيق وانصاف *
*
* *[1] Boismard, “Lectio brevior, potior,” RB 58 (1951) 165.*​ *
*​


----------



## apostle.paul (8 يوليو 2016)

لسنوات عديدة النقاد النصيين اعتبروا ان هذا النوع النصى " السكندرى " هو نص منقح بعناية يرجع تاريخه للقرن الثالث صُنع بواسطة افضل العلماء السكندريين على اساس مخطوطات قديمة جيدة . ولكن الدليل المزودج من برديات 75و72 و 46 واوريجانوس وضعت هذا النص بكل خصائصه مباشراً فى القرن الثانى او كما يبدو مبكرا حينما نشأت المسيحية فى هذا المكان

For many years textual critics have considered this text-type to be a carefully edited recension dating from the third century, created by the best Alexandrian scholarship on the basis of good ancient MSS. But the combined evidence of P75, P72, P46, and Origen has placed this text in all of its particulars squarely in the second century, or, so it seems, as early as Christianity was known in that city.
Eldon Jay Epp and Gordon D. Fee, Studies in the Theory and Method of New Testament Textual Criticism (Grand Rapids, MI.: Eerdmans, 1993), 7.


*ذكريات :- اتذكر احد المسلمين فى حوارى معاه على صفحته قالى مفيش نص واحد بيرجع للقرن الثانى قولتله السكندرى بيرجع للنص الثانى قالى النص السكندرى اغلبية العلماء قاله دا نص منقح من نصوص قديمة وبيرجع للقرن الثالث ومحدش يعرف النص الاصلى قبل التنقيح قولتله انت عيل جاهل والكلام اللى انت بتقوله دا كان زمان وبعد اكتشاف البرديات النص السكندرى اتاكدت اصوليته وانه نص مبكر جدا زمنه مرتبط بوجود المسيحية فى مصر والتنقيح دا كان نظرة غلط واتراجعوا عنها 

عاملى بلوك وقالى روح اقرا الاول 

*


----------



## apostle.paul (8 يوليو 2016)

ما هى خصائص النص السكندرى : -

نص موجر صعب والاقل توفقيا مع النصوص الاخرى بشكل عام هو الاكثر صعوبة من باقى النصوص بالدراسة المقربة يوصى قراءته بانتظام بانها اصلية بالاضافة انه ثابت على مدار كل اسفار العهد الجديد مع ميل ضئيل لتوفيق قراءته مع خلفيات الكاتب كل هذة الحقائق تعطينا انباع بان هذا النص هو منتج لعملية انتقال نصى محفوظة بعناية
Although this text-type has occasional “sophisticated” variants, it commonly contains readings that are terse, somewhat rough, less harmonized, and generally “more difficult” than those of other text-types, though on closer study they regularly commend themselves as original. Furthermore, it is consistently so across all the NT books, with a minimal tendency to harmonize an author’s idiosyncrasies with more common Greek patterns. All these facts give the impression that this text-type is the product of a carefully preserved transmission.
Eldon Jay Epp and Gordon D. Fee, Studies in the Theory and Method of New Testament Textual Criticism (Grand Rapids, MI.: Eerdmans, 1993), 7.

خصائص النص السكندرى بتبين انه نص منقول بعناية وامانة عالية


----------



## اغريغوريوس (2 أكتوبر 2016)

يا ريت تكمل هذه السلسلة اخي الحبيب


----------



## apostle.paul (4 مارس 2017)




----------

